# 17 stands 22 coyotes (a few videos) great weekend!



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Me, my wife April(AGlynn), Caleb(Cawlison82) and his wife Ashley met our good friend and fellow KoolAid member Richard Coit at his place this last weekend for a few days of coyote calling with intentions of trying to get some good dog work on video. April and I took Nuts and Caleb and Ashley brought their new dog Chip and drove 11 hours all the way from TN.

We were in western Oklahoma Friday evening ready to get after it.

We drove around and actually made a few stands Friday evening with not much luck in the 100 degree heat until right at dark when we were calling it a day and as we were packing up I seen a coyote bouncing through the tall grass. We got the dogs looking but they never saw it before it disappeared. We did, however, get rid of a pesky porcupine on the way out before it inflicted pain on the dogs.

Saturday morning was a different story!! We woke up and were sitting at Richards at daylight with a game plan and high hopes of a good morning!! It was supposed to get to 108 degrees by 11 or 12 so we had to get it done quick.

1st stand we called in a single and the dogs see him and it is off to the races! They go out of sight about ¼ mile away and are gone for several minutes and we can hear a good ruckus going on probably ½ mile away. I finally see Nuts on his way back and Chip is still nowhere in sight. Finally, he comes back and 1 coyote has turned into 4!!!! These coyotes are pizzed and very vocal and really wanting to see these dogs dead!

They work for a bit and at 1 point Chip whips all 4 coyotes at the same time.haha. We decide to start picking them off in order of least aggressive to most. Richard downs one and they split. Chips and Nuts get after a fleeing one and run on to the dead one and work it over. 2 come in for the save and Chip whips 1 of them! At one point a coyote actually wools the dead coyote! They work them for a bit and it is Ashley's turn. She pounds the 2nd one and Chip wools him and Nuts takes off after the fleeing one. Nuts comes back to join the wooling party and low and behold the other comes back and T-bones chip. Mistake!!! They both get after him and bring him in again. Now it is April's turn. The coyote is to our hard left and she is left handed so she is in a real bind trying to get a shot on the opposite side of her body and ends up missing it. The dogs get it back one more time for a bit but it skirts out leaving Richard one last hail mary which didn't hit it's mark.

The next stand we call in a deer and Chip sees movement and off he goes. As he is heading out a coyote pops out in front of Nuts and he turns to bring him to us. As the coyote is coming Chip sees him and gets him in his sights! He gets after him and off to the thicket all 3 of them go. After a while Chip comes back and then a few minutes later Nuts comes back. Here comes the coyote!! It is time for April to redeem herself. They get it to about 100 yards and it is losing interest in the dogs. April flattens it!!! It is now 95 degrees and 8:30 a.m. We head to the motel.

That evening we get another single male to come in and instantly tries to eat Nuts. Chip is out ranging a little and don't realize what is happening 20 yards in front of us. Nuts comes back and the coyote is close, but what he doesn't know is Chip has now saw him and is coming in from 300 yards with the after burners on!! The roles have now switched from the coyote trying to get his partner in crime to now Chip is going to dish out a little of his own. He gets after the coyote hard for several minutes and Nuts joins in 2 or 3 times and gets the coyote to about 10 feet. I was going to catch it if I could. We decide the dogs are getting hot in the 100 degree heat so we 3,2,1 and Richard and Aslhey double tap him at 40 yards. Time to head to some A/C and get some sleep.

Sunday we had some bad luck. The coyotes totally turn off the aggression. We call in 8 coyotes by 10 a.m. and none of them wanted to work the dogs. The dogs tried their butt's off but just couldn't get one to play back. AT one point the dogs start working their way out to about 900 yards and find a coyote. It looks like it is going to come back but eventually wimps out and leaves. We call it a day at around 11:00 a.m. get packed up and head to my house in SE Oklahoma.

Monday morning we wake up before daylight and head to some of my honey holes. 1st stand we call in a single that flees from the dogs. 2nd stand we call in another pizzed off single and they work it pretty good. We got greedy for footage and the coyote gets behind us and Chip and Nuts get ahold of it and stretches it out pretty bad. He is now sitting out of sight challenge barking but not going to dare come back in and take another whipping. We turn on the call to keep his attention and we start the moheekan sneak to follow the sounds of his barking. We find him about 400 yards away and sitting in a field. Caleb gets on a tree for a rest and drops him!!! Awesome shot!

Next stand call a double that flees from the dogs! Darn!

Next stand we set up and call in a double that ultimately gets downwind before the dogs can see them. They are about 300 yards and just poking their heads out of the tall weeds. Mistake!! Ashley is a great shot and the Rock River sends one to the chest of a nice coyote.

It is now 10:30 a.m. and it is time to get Caleb and Ashley back to our house so they can get ready to go home. Kind of bitter sweet but I know they got babies at home that miss them.

All in all, we make 17 stands and call in 22 coyotes! We shoot 6 and if for not wanting to get dog work on camera, could have killed 10 more at least. There are a lot of stands I didn't mention due to not a lot of excitement. Just a lot of coyotes coming to the stands and not working the dogs.

Caleb was running the call, I was running the camera and April, Ashley, and Richard were manning the rifles. 5 people on every stand and 2 dogs. We broke every rule for what is the norm to kill a coyote. But then again, that is how we roll at KoolAid.lol.

I would like to give props to Caleb. With him running the foxpro, we had 3 or 4 dry stands all weekend!!! His new dog, Chip, is a beast of a coyote dog. My poor dog had heck hanging with him, but did his best.lol. The more they worked together, the better they got along.

I would also like to give huge thanks to Richard for the invite!! He was a gracious and very knowledgeable hunter and guide for us!!!

And to the ladies, you girls can hunt with the best of them!! Great shots and great instincts. And stone cold killers!

I am proud to be in this group of elite hunters. Too bad all of KoolAid couldn't have made it out, but we will get a weekend put together soon.

Sorry for the long post but I tried to put it all on one so I don't have alot of different posts.

Here are some videos from of a few of the stands where the coyotes worked the dogs. Enjoy.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

It was great to finally meet you and April. Richard was a great host as well and is a pretty good guy. It was even awesomer hunting with yall. We had a heck of a time and made some wonderful memories and life long friends. We will be back before ya know it.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

come back anytime!!!we r waiting!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a dream! Nice write up!


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

im not much of a writer, i did the best i could.haha


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I love it when the yotes get a taste of their own medicine. Thanks so much.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG I did not read condone fighting..... I read defending itself. Despite these folks best efforts, there is bound to be some confrontation between dog and coyote. I know these fellas are not going out and trying to put there dogs in a fight. The goal is to work the coyote back to the hunters with little or no contact.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

those poor coyotes! 4 on 1. they were really in harms way.lol. if you watch a little more closley, the coyotes were the aggressor 99% of the time.

if you dont like it, dont watch. what will you say next..... those poor coyotes, you shot them in the heart and killed them???? get over yourself!


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

We don't teach or encourage fighting. Of course they are gonna get tangled up every now and then thats always a risk when dealing with wild animals. They are hunting dogs this is what they do.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

This is exactly what I do and no one has said a word about it. It's fair chase and 100% legal and effective.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Stonegod??? Really! I will refrain from saying what I really think! More like internet forumgod!!??


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

The dogs do it on their own. You can't force a dog to do that.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Watch the Thunderstruck video John just posted. That video and the ones on this thread are on at least 4 other forums and have received not one single negative comment


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

I may have read into this wrong. if you are feeling sorry for the dogs instead of the coyotes, please dont. they love this! if they were actually out there getting their butt's whipped all the time, they would not load into the truck and go everyday. even if you got them out there, they would not take off running out there and work the coyotes! the dogs will get a scrape or 2 here and there, but thats just part of it. out of all 4 of those videos, neither of the dogs had more than a scrape.

when you are trying to keep numbers at bay for ranches owners instead of just hunting for fun like most, you got to be serious about it. and during this time or year, using a dog is the most effective way. you seen in 1 clip that 1 coyote turned into 4! if not for the dogs going to the den, we would have never seen those other coyotes.

and one more thing. these dogs are not mean by nature. all of the dogs i am close to(mine, Scott's, Caleb's, and Jeff's) are family dogs that love to be around people, espeacially kids! they just know their job and love to do it.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Its funny, Scott, that you posted a video (caleb wilson) just a few days ago of the same dog tussling with 3 coyotes and noone said anything bad about it.

does this mean stonegod has a problem with me?? hmmmmm. you average 255 posts per month!!! this tells me you may spend more time on the computer policing this site than actually out in the feild hunting! i really dont need your criticism.


----------



## No Koolaid (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh No


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

KoolAid sucks and they can't kill crap.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## No Koolaid (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do yall claim Koolaid on other forums but not here? Who is yalls leader? hehehehehehe


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Hahahaaa. What exactly is KoolAid?


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Its a drink. Usually fruit flavored


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Like purple drank?


----------



## No Koolaid (Jul 25, 2013)

Roscoe Alberta where is Flash


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Show some back bone No KoolAid and tell everyone your real name.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

What is Flash???


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Flash is in the pan


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I've noticed when a certain guy that's on the KoolAid FB page reading that a new profile is created and he starts stirring the pot. I guess he just can't help himself. I bet he's just upset because we don't and won't share our sounds and sequences with him.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

most people that know KoolAid knows we r legit and we can back up what we claim.......with video! we are not cocky, we are confident but humble. we will not back down from a challenge and usually come out on top.

we are just an elite group that love to hunt and hate all the BS that is spread about how to hunt coyotes "the right way". we do it with multiple people on stand, multiple dogs, no camo, no scent control, and no fancy gadgets. and we will not down another person unless you come at us. plus we love to share our stuff with you guys to enjoy, so please, try to keep the criticism to a minimum.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone can throw stones. Do what you do, man, cuz I'm a fan.


----------



## No Koolaid (Jul 25, 2013)

Just playing with u guys , no need to get ur feathers ruffled.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

It's different on every stand. Every coyote is different. You've got to remember that these stands are the ones out of about 75 or more. We don't get dog work every time. The injuries to the dogs are minimal.


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

No Koolaid said:


> Just playing with u guys , no need to get ur feathers ruffled.


Stonegod , is that u? Lol


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

people do it different ways. us at KoolAid usually setup a calling stand and call in a coyote. the dogs usually see the coyote first and run at them challenging them. other times the coyote sees the dogs 1st and comes to run them out of their territory. either way, after they go back and forth, they usually get very vocal which at the right times, brings in more coyotes. some dogs will chase a single coyote a mile away back to the whole pack and bring the whole pack back. it is different every time. as you can see on on of the videos, they dont run off very far after you start shooting. that lets us take care of alot of coyotes in a shorter amount of time and stands.

hope this helps and sorry for flying off the handle earlier.lol. we catch alot of crap over these dogs and it gets to us sometimes.

there is alot more to it then what i posted but that is the general idea.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

What is illegal in Ohio Stonegod? My dog Chip had no training to make him aggressive or anything else for that matter. I started taking him hunting about the first of June and he went to the first coyote i ever called in front of him and every one he has seen since. Its just his nature. As Scott stated you can't make a dog do that and there's alot of guys that's tried to make alot of dogs do it and came up empty on it. I have a dog thats not near as aggressive too and really like one of each. My feelings weren't hurt by your comment and i just figured you were uneducated to what was goin on so no hard feelings here.
That bein said we as hunters don't need to out anyone's way of hunting as long as its legal. We must stick together. Ive learned if you don't like something just move on and let it be. Just my thoughts


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

jglynn said:


> people do it different ways. us at KoolAid usually setup a calling stand and call in a coyote. the dogs usually see the coyote first and run at them challenging them. other times the coyote sees the dogs 1st and comes to run them out of their territory. either way, after they go back and forth, they usually get very vocal which at the right times, brings in more coyotes. some dogs will chase a single coyote a mile away back to the whole pack and bring the whole pack back. it is different every time. as you can see on on of the videos, they dont run off very far after you start shooting. that lets us take care of alot of coyotes in a shorter amount of time and stands.
> 
> hope this helps and sorry for flying off the handle earlier.lol. we catch alot of crap over these dogs and it gets to us sometimes.
> 
> there is alot more to it then what i posted but that is the general idea.


I'm jealous about the part that coyotes hang out more with dogs around...

When I shoot a coyote at 30 yards, if there's any other coyotes within a 100 yards, it scares the crap out of them and they run for the hills!

I am getting better calling coyotes back in , however.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

However.


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

SHampton said:


> However.


Maybe the however should be in front of the sentence.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to all for calming down on this post. The PT Staff tries to let things alone as much as possible and let the discussions pan out by themselves. We all have different likes and dislikes and I would ask our members to respect the views of everyone else on the site. This site is just about the last bastion of civility that I know of as far as hunting web sites goes and we strive to keep it that way. Please, if you disagree with someone's post, make sure you do it in a civil, adult manner or just don't post anything at all. We, the staff, want everyone to feel welcome and enjoy PT. If you have problems with something or someone, please let the staff know and let's keep the sniping and snap judgements off of our site.

Thanks to all,

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i wasnt offended by anything in this topic

well not untill he claimed "we are and elete group"

to me that makes them sound like they think they are better than others that hunt yotes

i know its just me,so take no offense by my opinion,i just hate that term "elete"

but i did like the video

there are folks around my parts that run them with dogs,just not my way of hunting

probably because i dont have a dog,and my cats are just useless for hunting

maybe someday when the wife and i move out to the country and buy some land,then i will get me a dog or two.

then i will give it a try


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well my younger(kizmit) one,the one we nicknamed "freak" he hunts bugs in the house lol

the older one(fate),hes just a lazy lover and wants get his belly rubbed all day long lol


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

The elite thing has a long story behind it that goes back to some jerk wads on another forum. John used it out of context considering there aren't a whole lot of people that really know the true story behind it. KoolAid is really just a group of 4 guys that share secrets and techniques and sounds with each other. There are several KoolAid members but the core group is 4 guys. Not everyone in the group gets the info shared with them. We are just a few guys that get some coyotes killed and nothing more. There is nothing special or elite about us.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Plain ordinary folk at this location that like to hunt and enjoy seeing other folks efforts.... Thanks for sharing the videos.... I appreciate the effort and the kids enjoy seeing other hunting methods :smile:


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

sorry my "elete" statement bothers you.

by being very proficient at what we do is not bragging, it just means we take it serious and put our heart and soul into it and have good results.

the elite thing in our group is just an inside joke to a few of us inside that group. didn't mean to ruffle your feathers!


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Stonegod i would think that would mean placing a defenseless pet in harms way to lure game. A hunting dog is far from such. Ive heard tales of guys tethering out pets to attract predators but with a dog untethere i think its a different class all together I'm pretty sure there's people in ohio using decoy dogs..

As Scott stated the whole elite thing really is just a big joke and isn't intended to down anyone we are just a bunch of nobodys .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

guys like i said

i just dont like the term "elete" and what it stands for.

i did say it was just my opinion and didnt want it to offend anyone

you didnt ruffle my feathers with the comment,so no worries there either

i dont consider your vids or post on all your kills to be bragging

i rather like them all,i learn stuff that i can use when i go hunting from what you guys post

you all have a very impressive yote kill ratio and i do think you guys are very good at what you do and admire your skills

i also dont think that what you do with your dogs is shamefull or anything like that

hunting dogs get into tangles with their quarry,it happens


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Caleb Wilson, here in Ohio according to the ODNR and the Ohio revised code it is illegal to use a companion animal (dog or a cat) the lure game and it's illegal to put a "companion animal" in a situation where it my be harmed or the likelihood of it being harmed exists. You are permitted to use livestock/farm animals to lure or bait prey.......ya think I could train a pig to do that??LOL We have some dumb hunting regs here.....most are good but some don't make much sense...i.e we can't use road kill as bait either. And for ScottyD.....we can trap or poison chipmunks without a permit....but shooting it with a pellet gun without a permit is illegal.LOL

Ya'll can't use dogs for hogs?


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Sneaky, it's all good. I know elite means the best or whatever, i certainly wasnt try to make it out like we are better than anyone. i more like meant that these guys that i am lucky to be around and learn from are the best I know of and been able to be around. So, i should of clarified. like i said in an earlier post, i am not good at the writing side of this. all i am is a measley coyote hunter that is lucky enough to kill a few here and there. i am as humble as anyone. have a great day!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

okaly dokaly

back on topic

lets see more vids of them dogs working them yotes,and read more stories from you guys

like i said,i learn stuff i can use each time you folks post a new story on yote hunting(or in your case,yote killing)


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

I appreciate the effort of your group posting pics and vids. This forum is lucky to have these guys stop by and show us a glimpse of this type of hunting.

Enough a$$ kissing!


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

i have a few i can try to dig out. Scott has alot too, if he decides to post any.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

So no raccoon hunting? No retrievers for waterfowl? No squirrel hunting with dogs? No rabbit hunting with dogs? 
All of those are putting a dog/companion in harms way. So i don't understand that at all. I'd ask a game warden what that meant or applied to and never mention coyotes or decoy dogs until i got an answer.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

How do you get the dogs to climb trees for squirrel hunting?


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

They are crossbred with cats so it comes natural to them


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Caleb Wilson said:


> They are crossbred with cats so it comes natural to them


I got one of those..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so is that a maine raccoon cross bred with a min pincher?

i love it,get the best of both worlds in a pet right there lol


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lets clear something up yes you can use dogs on coyotes in OHIO. Hounds or decoy dogs. Before you say no you can't these dogs are not staked to the ground for bait. I will have a decoy dog in a month or 2. Hounds have been run on coyotes for years heck I use to have hounds. Any time you take a dog out in the field you put it in harms way.


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

Western ohio. Don't need to be a DNR officer to know the laws. Also from the big guys at HQ down to the district super to county dnr officer said I"M good to go.


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well that is the thing the dog is not a pet in the field it is a tool. Also did you ask this DNR officer if he writes tickets to the hound guys every time he see them. What part of ohio are you from in case I come over there sometime and hunt. Thanks for the welcome to.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up roode. I figure there's a law against tethering a pet out to be used as bait/decoy


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like mechanical "bull".


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the site roode301....


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks 220swift. No problem Caleb I made dang sure of the rule before I spent all that time and money. Just a poor coyote hunter trying to up the game and make it more interesting plus I love hunting with dogs.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

So no mojo critter can be used in Ohio? Can you post a link?


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't see it but here is what is on the website.
Coyote Hunting and Trapping - No daily bag limit, no closed season. If hunted during the deer gun season, hours and legal hunting devices are the same as for deer gun season. Rifles and night vision scopes are legal for coyote hunting; however, rifles and night hunting (between sunset and 1/2 before sunrise) are prohibited during any firearm/muzzleloader deer seasons


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is some more but can't find that.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hunting Methods

Unless otherwise indicated, game may be taken with longbow, crossbow, or any caliber handgun, rifle, shotgun (10 gauge or smaller), or airgun. Be safe and choose the appropriate method for the species. See Public Hunting Lands, Pages 40-41.

Game birds and game quadrupeds (except wild boar) may not be taken by trapping.

Electronic callers may be used while hunting, except while hunting migratory game birds (waterfowl, rails, and shorebirds) and wild turkeys. It is lawful to use electronic callers for crow hunting.

It shall be unlawful to use any device capable of transmitting or receiving a person's voice to aid in the hunting or taking of deer.

Spotlighting of wild animals from vehicles, including illuminating with headlights, is prohibited. Spotlighting is illegal whether hunting implements are carried in the vehicle or not.

Persons hunting, trapping, or pursuing furbearing animals at night must carry a continuous white light visible for at least 1/4 mile. When two or more persons are hunting or trapping together for furbearing animals, only one light is required and may be carried by any member of the party. Persons hunting foxes, coyotes, or raccoons with a call from a stationary position may use a single beam of light of any color.

It is unlawful to possess a hunting device while training or working a dog pursuing coyotes from sunset to sunrise.

All hunting from motor vehicles, except boats and machinery being used in farm operations, is prohibited. Hunting small game and furbearers except mink, muskrat, otter, and beaver is lawful from a boat or powercraft. All hunting from aircraft is prohibited.

It is unlawful to shoot from, on, across, or along a public road or highway.

During the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, deer muzzleloader season and youth deer gun season it is unlawful to hunt legal game with shot shells containing shot larger than No. 4. Waterfowl hunters must use nontoxic shot of any size.

Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, and the muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.

Longbows and crossbows may be used to take legal game. However, crossbows may not be used to hunt migratory game birds. Longbow hunters may use a hand-held mechanical release or a mechanical device with a working safety. Crossbows may be cocked with a device, but must have a working safety and a stock more than 25 inches long.

Arrows for longbow and crossbow must be tipped with a broadhead not less than 3/4-inch wide while hunting deer or turkey. The arrow tip must have a minimum of two cutting edges which may be exposed or unexposed.

It is unlawful to hunt deer or turkey with a longbow having a draw weight of less than 40 pounds, or with a crossbow having a draw weight of less than 75 pounds.

Poisoned or explosive arrows are unlawful. While hunting, it is unlawful to have attached to a longbow or crossbow any mechanical, electrical, or electronic device capable of projecting a beam of light..

Back to Top


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is why I never email them. I go and talk to them face to face. The 3 county wardens and district supervisor that I know usually have the answers or get them for me in a day.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was once told by a DNR supervisor that each CO(conservation officer) has the right to interpet the laws and regualtions regarding hunting the way they choose

he told me this after he answered the question i asked(dont remeber what that q was at this time)

but he did say that each has the right to interpet it their way.

so SG maybe thats why you keep getting differant answers to the same question

now i always make sure to have a regs manual with me when hunting,and when i have question i always talk with a supervisor and get his name.this way if an issue arises out in the field i have them show me in the regs manual where i went wrong,then i tell them whom i talked with and offer to call him from my cell phone right then and there.

luckily i havent had an issue while out in the field yet.


----------

